# Flow rate restrictor on shower panel



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

Bump. Any opinions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RRH (Nov 24, 2016)

I think you talked to someone that is not knowleageable.

I cant think of anything that would be made so weak that it would be a problem. Did you ask him what hardware it could damage. Bet he does not know.
I say just remove it. I never thought flow restrictors were a good idea. If I want less pressure I will just turn down the valve.

Most just install because of government regulations. And then people like me just remove them before we install.


----------



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

It was the tech support guy at Vigo. He said it “may” damage the hardware. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akuhn235 (Aug 1, 2017)

the pressure observed by the system without a flow restrictor won't be all that much greater than the pressure observed with one. If these are tested to typical standards ASME 112.18.1, they are tested at 125psi. Your plumbing system typically doesn't see anything near that, as I think most homes are around 30-70psi, depending on your elevation in relation to your water source. I'd take out the flow restrictor and see how you like it. Is there some other kind of filter in the unit before/after the flow restrictor?


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

A flow rate restrictor restricts the flow or volume not the pressure.

Remove it.


----------



## RRH (Nov 24, 2016)

But also there is the problem with a larger shower head like you have. Or when people try to install some of these that have a few nozzles.

I myself like a lot of pressure when I take a shower. Most house dont really have enough pressure to feed these types without lowering the pressure because of larger or more heads.
So just not for me.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

How large is your drain? Sounds like vigo voids warranty.

Vigo is not responsible for any alterations and the affects
that may come with altering the product, post sale and highly advises that
the client only install product that meets the needs of their local plumbing
code.


----------



## RRH (Nov 24, 2016)

Ghostmaker said:


> How large is your drain? Sounds like vigo voids warranty.
> 
> Vigo is not responsible for any alterations and the affects
> that may come with altering the product, post sale and highly advises that
> ...


What does the drain have to do with anything?
This does not change the drain. Which is sized to take the full volume that the house can supply.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Because if you increase the GPM output of your shower heads your drain must be sized to take the water. Pipes can only do so much. It isn't magic its physics.


----------



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

2” drain. My curb is 6” tall. Not really worried about flooding my bathroom.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RRH (Nov 24, 2016)

Ghostmaker said:


> Because if you increase the GPM output of your shower heads your drain must be sized to take the water. Pipes can only do so much. It isn't magic its physics.



No. The drain is already sized for the max flow the whole house can provide. Even if every faucet was on and ran to the shower drain. Even oversized at that.

You are saying if you put in a low flow showerhead. And then later put in a full flow or no shower head. That you would increase the drain size. Makes no sense.

That is why you will never see a house faucet or showerhead of any type that tells you to check your drain size before you install.

The city water meter will only allow so much flow.


----------



## bhartman102890 (11 mo ago)

Where is the flow restrictor on the shower panel column?? There are a bunch of hoses in the back of the shower panel! The two hoses which go into the temperature regulator ? Or is the restrictor after the temperature regulator??? There is no water pressure, there was great pressure before with the old shower head, but this thing has a restrictor somewhere in the thing where I'm probably getting 1.5 gallons a minute. Super weak pressure. Can someone screenshot and tell me or circle the photo where the flow Restrictors are in the shower panel unit please???


----------



## RRH (Nov 24, 2016)

My guess would be inside each showerhead. I would start with the handheld. And then see if you get your old volume/pressure from just using that.
And of course the top one will be much weaker since it is larger.


----------



## AKula99 (11 mo ago)

bhartman102890 said:


> Where is the flow restrictor on the shower panel column?? There are a bunch of hoses in the back of the shower panel! The two hoses which go into the temperature regulator ? Or is the restrictor after the temperature regulator??? There is no water pressure, there was great pressure before with the old shower head, but this thing has a restrictor somewhere in the thing where I'm probably getting 1.5 gallons a minute. Super weak pressure. Can someone screenshot and tell me or circle the photo where the flow
> 
> 
> bhartman102890 said:
> ...


----------



## Dan567 (7 mo ago)

Hey plumbers, this is what Vigo says: "There is a flow restrictor inside of the valve housing that can be replaced with a 2.5gpm flow restrictor. If the restrictor is removed completely, this would affect the thermostatic cartridge that regulates the temperature as there would be too much water flow through shower panel." Is this BS, or should I look for a 2.5gpm flow restrictor?


----------



## Shannon Elle (5 mo ago)

Just installed the Vigo Sutton shower panel myself. Before purchasing the product I read several customer reviews where many suggested removing the restrictor as well but like others I have no idea where it is located. I will call Vigo as well but am assuming I will get the same answers as you have already posted...still following for any advice/suggestions!


----------



## Shannon Elle (5 mo ago)

So, did some additional research and found the answers I was looking for. Here is a photo of where the restrictors were located along with a photo of the restrictors that were removed. I guess I'll have to wait and see the impact of removing the restrictors on the thermostatic cartridge (if any) as metioned in the comment above.


----------



## jenna.assante (29 d ago)

Shannon Elle said:


> So, did some additional research and found the answers I was looking for. Here is a photo of where the restrictors were located along with a photo of the restrictors that were removed. I guess I'll have to wait and see the impact of removing the restrictors on the thermostatic cartridge (if any) as metioned in the comment above.
> View attachment 707805
> View attachment 707804
> View attachment 707803
> ...


 Have you had any issues with the temperature regulation since removing all 4 restrictors? Vigo offered to send me a 2.5gpm restrictor to change out with the 1.8gpm one, but I’d rather just remove them all to maximize pressure if it’s not going to cause a temperature issue.


----------

